# Sargasso weed



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Sargasso weed killed the bite today, but not before another limit(13,14 & 15+). Near Ft Morgan.
Probably be 3-4 days before conditions change with the north wind. 
May try for Flounder in the bay tomorrow before the rain.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch there Pomphunter!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I might just have to get an Alabama fishing license


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go brother ! Hopefully the grass will leave soon. Good luck with the flounder !


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

I lived in Lillian Al for 20 years and didn't nearly catch as many pomps as you do, keep up the great job and thanks for the weed report


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*pomponos*



Gulflady said:


> I lived in Lillian Al for 20 years and didn't nearly catch as many pomps as you do, keep up the great job and thanks for the weed report


Gulflady I have truly been blessed this spring, will be back after them as soon as water clears. Only have a couple weeks before I have to return to the real world, got lots to do when I get home. Never new retirement would be so hard, don't know how i had time to work!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol, yeah when ya think retirement ya think lots of rest, but it isn't so. Ya picked a good time to take a break, we took our poles out today and should've taken a weed-eater instead.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Tried again yesterday loads of weed and one catfish went home after about 15 minutes.
Tried bay today-CATFISH! Guess I wait on the north wind.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report! Hoping I can squeeze in more than 3 fishing trips before the tournament at GBBT ends 5-31st, at least my Sis won one of the weekly prizes so far, while I'm trying to get my name on the board, lol! At least I got a T-shirt out of it, just wish they make them in pink


----------

